
Ask HN: I am sitting on a Gold mine. Need help - techcorner
I started a one man start-up in 2010 with full enthusiasm, worked hard on it, and was able to reap good rewards for myself in the form of active as well as &quot;passive income&quot;, work satisfaction, money. Some personal and family issues crept up around 2012 and since then I have lost all enthusiasm, work has suffered, in turn my earnings have suffered drastically. Several times I tried motivating myself, it lasts for 15-20 days and then I would go back to staring at a blank screen. 
I had tried taking long breaks but nothing seems to work. I know if I do hard work, I can reap some good benefits but this cycle just doesn&#x27;t seem to end.
Has anyone here in a similar situation before? Any advice for me?
[PS: I have a person at my office for support and at times I do hire people online for various tasks.]
======
brudgers
To me the core decision centers around rolling the existing company into a new
company that has multiple founders with equal equity. The decision is around
creating something new at the price of giving away control and being generous
with the other people building it.

The price of having other people around for motivation is having other people
around who have shared interests.

Good luck.

------
henry_vonfire
It surprises me how few people seek for professional help in these cases.
People here can tell you about their experiences but they won't match
completely with your particular case. Find a good psychologist and work with
him/her on your improvement.

